# H&R Topper sight bead



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey guys, has anyone ever replaced the standard front sight bead with a fiber optic style on an H&R Topper? What is the thread size that I need? Any info would be much appreciated, Thanks


----------



## nuke submariner (May 16, 2011)

Realizing your post is a year old, I hope the response finds you. I am looking for a bead for my Topper and found your post during a search for one. Numrich listed the "sold out" bead on the earlier models as being an H&R made original part with threads of 3x48. Did you find your optics and install them? How did they suit if so? Always interested in visiting with other H&R enthusiasts, (SS) qualified people as well. Thanks and welcome home.

re: H&R Topper sight bead 
Hey guys, has anyone ever replaced the standard front sight bead with a fiber optic style on an H&R Topper? What is the thread size that I need? Any info would be much appreciated, Thanks


----------

